# Why I needed a new table saw



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Because my ex-wife lives in another state.~
Because both my 2 other Craftsman saws are 30 yrs old.:yes:
Because I didn't already have this model.:yes:
Because I have lots of 10" blades. :laughing:
Because I needed one for the downstairs shop.:yes:
Because this one runs on 115v, not 220v.:thumbsup:
Because I needed the Biesemeyer Fence.:smile:
Because it came with an owner's manual, no blade wrenches.:thumbdown:
Because my son and I can lift 370 lbs.
Because it would fit in the back of my short box pickup :yes:
Because I couldn't find my other saw(s).:wallbash:
Because I collect table saws. :yes:
Because the 5 yr service plan was only $80.
Because when you shop at Sears you save.
Because I couldn't resist the closeout price and saved $720.:thumbsup:
Because I hope deep in my heart my stimulus check and change will come :no:


----------



## Skidooman93 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats a heck of a deal on that saw. Those saws are very well liked my most people. Good luck. I would say that is gloat worthy.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Tune it right the first time Woodn.... u gonna like!
I have the little brother to yours and couldn't be more pleased. You may want to drink some milk... I think it's heavier than 370 lbs :laughing:.
Enjoy and give us a review.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice find Bill!
Sometimes 'gifts' just happen.
I guess, at last,...... you finally found your table saw :yes:
Rick


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Gloating with a little Irish wit.*

Just yesterday the price on it was $599. I was gonna offer $500 and see what would happen?:blink: So I called to see if it was still there today, the guy went to check..like they had a bunch of them.. "Ya, we still have it, It's $479." "I'll be there in 25 minutes"....it's a 35 minute drive at 75 mph. Called on the cell phone to see if they would "hold" it...."No, Can't. It's a close out"...."Be right there." There were 3 cars at the tool end of the store. That's a good thing. Sure enough $479. Some minor parts were missing, no problem. So, patience has it's virtues or procrastination proves prudent. I really didn't need it but, since I collect table saws....I explained to my 13 yr old son how much money I was gonna save, since he was an unwilling white knuckled passenger. Should I pass this guy..."Ya, sure Dad!" I explained the difference between stop signs on private property parking lots and those on the main streets. You got your "rules" and you got your "laws". We broke a few rules, rolling the stops!  So as I was saying...The fence alone is worth $300 bucks or so and the blade about $50 bucks, so they threw in the saw for $130! So, I swiped the plastic and it took 5 of Sears smartest?:no: guys to load it in the back of my pickup truck. Finally, I said let's flip it upside down and slide it in on cardboard, tables down. Worked like a charm.:thumbsup: Anyway that's the short version, the best part was sharing the whole experience with my son...he's gonna inherit all this  anyway someday.:yes: I've got a big siding job starting tomorrow, 2000 lineal ft of western red cedar, channel rustic, to put on my garage addition. So the saw will come in real handy! OK, I'm leaving now. bill


----------



## Fbranco (Jan 30, 2009)

That's the best deal I've ever seen on that saw.
Congrats.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

wow, that is a really sweet deal, congrats.

I have the model one lower and I like it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's an awesome deal on a really nice hybrid saw. I had one of those for over 3 years, and just replaced it last year with a 3hp Shop Fox saw...the new saw is great, but I still miss some things about the 22124. The Biese fence is great, and so is the 44" cast iron surface. I ran mine on 220v and got it lined up well...with a high quality thin kerf blade 24T rip blade, there was nothing I couldn't cut at a reasonable pace. If the blade is still made by Leitz, it's a decent blade as stock blades go. 

BTW, there is a new aftermarket splitter called a "BORK" (Bolt On Ripping Knife) from Walnutacres Woodworking that will fit your saw. It's essentially a retrofittable riving knife that travels up and down with the blade. Also, the inserts for the Delta Unisaw fit the 22124 perfectly. Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks, guys for all the responses!*

And it's great to know about the favorable experiences and the Delta inserts fitting this saw. I love the fence as well, and the miter gauge looks decent, it's got the "T" slots in the table and the tabs on the gauge. I don't know how much I'll like that, since it won't just lift off at any point on the table. I assume my other miter guages fwill also fit the slots. I've been looking at the manual and I think the trunions are attached to the table, rather than to the cabinet for aligning the blade parallel with the miter gauge slots. It's hard to see up in there since it's all enclosed but I'll takr a good look in the light tomorrow.
My "other Craftsman table saw(s)" I had for 30 or so years, so a little back up was in order. They still work great and the table is wide enough to cross cut a 4 x8 in half! See below:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The trunnions are most definitely cabinet mounted and are easy to reach and align. Be sure to loosen only the top and not the trunnions if you need to align it. 

An assembly tip - You can slide the front rail tube to the right by one bolt hole to gain 10" of ripping capacity to the right. Mount the angle brackets (front and rear) normally, but slide only the front tube over 10". You'll need to remove and remount the tape, and the switch, but it's a pretty easy move that gives you 40" total rip capacity to the right.

You can remove the washer from the end of the miter gauge if you don't want to use it. 

Here are some pics of the trunnions:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*knotscott great pix!*

But if you're knotscott, who are you?  You must really be scott, just knot the scott, I thought! Hey guy, there is no sawdust on this machine.:no: Did you take these shots for guys like me you knew where going to ask questions? That takes a whole lot of advanced planning! U wurk for th gommernt? Thanks for the tip on the fence two. As you can see you can't have two many table saws or one I mean two, that's two wide. Oh yes you can two!:yes: What's this Leitz saw blade? I've heard of Bud Leits, Miller Leits and when I have two many, I see Leits, not Leitz. Never heard of it, but I don't get out much.:boat: Bill


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I personally asked Mr. Knotscott, if he knew the makers of the blade on the original saw (Leitz). The reason I asked is because I was careless (chipped a couple teeth) with the original blade. I've realized since, the Leitz blade is beautiful. Don't make my mistake. It's a very nice blade.
Don't know your wiring, but this saw sings on 240v. The switch converts either way (120 or 240v)... yet another advantage.
Have fun.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

(Just re-wire the motor). I'm sure you knew. Just making sure.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> But if you're knotscott, who are you?  You must really be scott, just knot the scott, I thought! Hey guy, there is no sawdust on this machine.:no: Did you take these shots for guys like me you knew where going to ask questions? That takes a whole lot of advanced planning! U wurk for th gommernt? Thanks for the tip on the fence two. As you can see you can't have two many table saws or one I mean two, that's two wide. Oh yes you can two!:yes: What's this Leitz saw blade? I've heard of Bud Leits, Miller Leits and when I have two many, I see Leits, not Leitz. Never heard of it, but I don't get out much.:boat: Bill


Who am I? I'm getting confused myself! :laughing: The only work I do for the gubmint is due on April 15. 

Rest assured I'm far too lazy and disorganized to have taken all those pics of the inside of that saw. Those are pics of the same saw I had that other people took! (some of them might have even been named "Scott", but it's knot me!) :huh:

The stock blade on my 22124 was made by Leitz...a German company who had some decent blades made in China for the Sears saw, while saving their good German made blades for the Irwin Woodworking series, Leitz Pro line, and HO Schumacher & Sohn. (Sohn is "son" in German!)


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I used the saw today and it worked great!*

But I removed the Leitz blade and put on a older Irwin Marathon, wanting to save the good blade for more precise work. I was putting block bridging between the floor joists,so quality of cut wasn't important. The saw had ample power ripping 2" constuction lumber. I went through it and did the basic Tablesaw tune up, the splitter was a litte off and the fence not parallel to the slots, but the blade was!. Miter gauge was way off, actual to indicator and the pull out stop was off as well. By and large I'm real pleased with the saw. I still can't believe why I haven't heard of Leitz before. Like Amana blades made in Isreal , maybe? Thanks, bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> ...I still can't believe why I haven't heard of Leitz before. Like Amana blades made in Isreal , maybe?


Things change so fast it's hard to keep up. Leitz is pretty well entrenched. They used to make Delta's top Industrial line in Germany until B&D bought Delta and now use the old DeWalt Series 60 line for their Delta Industrial blades....still a really good blade IME. 

Amana is made in a couple of places:
Amana Tool Industrial line - Israel
Amana Prestige line - Germany
Amana A.G.E. line - Germany

Glad the saw is showing signs of life. One aspect of the 22124 that struck me early on was how stable it is compared to even a sturdy 300# contractor saw. Enjoy... :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks.... a....lot...Scott...knot....not.... for all the info! :yes: bill


----------

